# oaa 3D 3rd leg



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Quick survey, how many people are coming to halton for the 3rd leg?

Trying to get a rough idea so we can out on a decent lunch!

Thanks


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Planning on it at this time


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I will be there and so will my father.


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

The two of us will be there for sure!!!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

See ya there!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pretty sure Deb and I will be there.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Josh, can I go and shoot for the day without participating in the Triple Crown?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Me and Meg will be there, without bathing attire


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Dave, the shoot is open to everyone!! Don't have to be in the triple!!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I will


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Count on a few more from Durham attending....


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Josh, you can count on Kristina and myself coming and maybe two more. Looking forward.


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Me and a friend will be there...

Question for ya, is there anyway I can pay for the first place prizes so they can be sweet belt buckles. It reeeeaaallly sucks driving across the province to win these things for a lousy pin or junk medal..

Lol they ran out of gold medals at the provincials so I got a bronze one for 1st place. Someone couldn't have counted the divisions and made sure they had enough medals c'mon.
And, my piece of junk medal broke in the parking lot the stitching in the strap came out, thing probly cost $2 bought in bulk..


----------



## bowtechbear (Jan 23, 2009)

Me and my buddy will be there from the soo.....

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Jbsendnit said:


> Me and a friend will be there...
> 
> Question for ya, is there anyway I can pay for the first place prizes so they can be sweet belt buckles. It reeeeaaallly sucks driving across the province to win these things for a lousy pin or junk medal..
> 
> ...


Please contact me [email protected]

I along with 2 others personally counted all the categories along with the medals, if you didn't get the medal you were supposed I apologize and I would like to have that sorted out as I am not sure why that happened


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Just wondering when the results from the 2nd Leg in the Sault will be posted on the OAA site.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Robert Piette said:


> Just wondering when the results from the 2nd Leg in the Sault will be posted on the OAA site.


Hi Robert, they will be posted as soon as the organizers from the 2nd Leg send us the results they can be sent to myself [email protected] or to [email protected]

Results are generally posted within 2 days of us receiving them, assuming they are in an electronic form (such as Excel) that we can easily upload.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Josh just noticed that the 17th is a Saturday is the correct day. Dont want to shoot alone LOL.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya, it is a Saturday!


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

will also be there


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Myself, and couple of friends will be there.


----------



## greygrouse (Mar 22, 2012)

+1.


----------

